# Different kinds of Havanese?



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

This may be a silly question but is there more than one kind of havanese? Some look like Daisy and some don't? Is there different facial characteristics or different sub breads?


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

As far as I know, there aren't any other "types" of Havanese (except maybe the short haired version... I'm not sure if those are considered a separate breed).

There will be slight variations within the breed, but generally they should have very similar facial structures, body shapes, etc.

Some of it might just be different hair lengths, colors, etc. Or maybe some of the pictures you've seen are Havanese mixed with other breeds. There was some post on here a few days back about how the popularity of Havanese mixes is growing.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Aside from mutts/cross breeds, the corded havanese looks different from a hair perspective then the regular more popular havaneses.

Some people regard the Havana Silk Dog different but I think they are the same.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Different lines have some physical differences. You see some longer, some more square, some with longer lets, more pointed muzzles, some more dense coat, some round eyes, etc.etc. They are all Havanese. Good breeders try for the ideal (and hopefully get as close as they can, but the perfect dog isn't going to happen. This was actually a good question.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We have two Havs and my sister has one named Solie, who happens to be Cooper's littermate. Just to point out all the difference, Solie is white with such curly cottony fur that people think she is part poodle. She is almost impossible to brush and always has mats no matter how much time my sister spends grooming her and she spends a lot of time grooming her. When you brush or cut out a knot, it looks like a piece of cotton batting.

Cooper, her brother, has a silky curly hair that straightens as it grows longer. He really has a beautiful coat. Tessa, who is ten months, has coarser slightly wavy coat. It's really funny to see all of them together because people that don't know the breed don't think it's possible that they are all the same breed.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Tessa has a much longer snout than Cooper. It's actually really noticeable.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

My sister has a Hav that has cottony CURLY hair. I mean curly curly almost like a poodle. He is taller and longer than Bumi with a square face and weights nearly nothing.
Bumi has somewhat straight hair with some wave to it (top part of his coat), His muzzle is refined as well as his head. He is smaller and shorter than my sister's dog but he weights a lot more.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 2 havs. Riley has a squarer muzzle and a silky coat. Zoey has a longer, narrow muzzle with a cottony coat. 

I was at a cocktail party recently and met a woman who is a dog show judge. She was remarking how inconsistent appearance was really hurting the Havanese breed. I don't know anything about dog show judging, but she really seemed to think this was a issue. By the way, she is a bichon owner and breeder and of course they all seem to look exactly alike...LOL.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I like that they often have different looks. And they all (or most) have a great personality in common!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

My two,who are half brother and sister are totally different in appearance and character,but it is funny because when we are out some people say,"Oh how do you tell them apart, are they twins?"Whilst others think they are different breeds!Dizzie is actually a very good breed standard,his height and length and shape of head are all very good and he has a very soft straight silky coat,also almond shaped eyes,where as dear little Nellie,is smaller though of course she is a girl,also her head is rounder and muzzle shorter,her eyes are very round,and her coat is even softer than Dizzies,with a slight wave.I like the fact that they are different,and Dizzie looks like a boy whilst Nellie has a very feminine appearance.Here are a couple of pictures to demonstrate.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Clare your boy has the same muzzle as my boy Yogi my girl who is much smaller has a long pointed nose. I understand that when they changed the standard they did not specify length of nose and that accounts for some of the differences. Some of the differences are only slight faults and if you are showing your dog against a dog with many faults your dog will win...so we all need to keep things in perspective. Most of the dogs we have are "Pet Quality" this does not make them inferior, it just means they are not the best of the best. To get the best of breed a breeder can have many litters, and the litters can be excellent, it is hard to get that one.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous photos, Clare!!! I especially love the one on the rock with the green grass behind. Dizzie definitely looks like the boy and Nellie the girl - no question! 

My guys look nothing alike, hair is different except for being wavy, personalities are nothing alike, aside from the fact that they are outgoing. They are both agile, but in a different way - Augie is graceful, whereas Finn is strong and powerful. I like having the differences - providing Finn will calm down when he gets through puppyhood. Right now, he is a very determined Energizer bunny, and that can get wearing.


----------

